# Planning For a Nano



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm considering converting my 8g BioCube (30.28L) office freshwater tank into a saltwater tank.

Water: I can have Canadian Springs deliver 18.9 liter bottles (4.9 US gallons) of RO water to the office once a month in addition to the drinking water we have delivered. Each 18.9L is $8.95, I'd need 2 bottles to start and 1 - 18.9L bottle would last 6 water changes @ 20% weekly. Not bad!

Pablo, maybe this is something you should look into.








The nice thing about this tank is it's made for saltwater, it already has a skimmer built in as well as bio balls, fans and lights. http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/biocube.php

I'll be looking into live rock and sand next.

Tabatha


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Natural Filtration*

Wilson, may I have your 2 cents on this article please?



> The natural method of filtration consists of only liverock and livesand. No protein skimmers are used and no additives are dosed. The nutrient export is provided by frequent partial water changes of 10-15% about every week. Trace elements are replenished through water changes.


http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/?article=3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I'm considering converting my 8g BioCube (30.28L) office freshwater tank into a saltwater tank.
> 
> Water: I can have Canadian Springs deliver 18.9 liter bottles (4.9 US gallons) of RO water to the office once a month in addition to the drinking water we have delivered. Each 18.9L is $8.95, I'd need 2 bottles to start and 1 - 18.9L bottle would last 6 water changes @ 20% weekly. Not bad!
> 
> ...


 I didn't already call every single supplier in Ontario to price that out


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It's no so bad for a nano


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

make sure you don't have a die off in your SW though.

A die off in FW is a die off in your heart. A die off in SW is a die off in your wallet

-Ancient prophecy

I'd still use a protein skimmer personally. SW is dirty stuff.
--Unless you're up for extra maintenance- in which case you can do without a lot of things- just increases your personal workload


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFLAO, LOVE your new tag line!

Yeah, I know SW is EXPENSIVE, am planning to take things veeerrrryyyy slowly!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I was writing but keep getting called out...LOL! No rest for the wicked as they say .

They are very much on point and you can do a SW nano very easily w/o skimmers and just do water changes for nutrient export (MarineLand Black Diamond Carbon and a PO4 removing media helps as well) and trace element replenishment. 

Your patience on this path is a very important one .

I'll write more later...getting called out again!!!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a quick side note ... if I remember correctly the skimmer for the BioCube is designed to fit only in the mid and large sizes (14 and 29G I think). It won't fit in the 8G.  Btw, this assumes in your original comment you are talking about the skimmer specifically designed for the BioCube.

Harry


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm thinking of the overflow as a skimmer...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

If you're thinking of putting a sump/refugium and running a skimmer in there for that little bad boy let me know  I've got some for sale in the classifieds...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL! I think your sump would be bigger than the tank!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

much! jacuzi nano!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of the overflow as a skimmer...












eeww


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> LOL! I think your sump would be bigger than the tank!


thats the best thing you can do. Ultra stable.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of the overflow as a skimmer...


The overflow technically would be a surface skimmer, but it's not a skimmer in the terms that saltwater guys use the word skimmer. 

Later,
Harry


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Overall it's not a bad little system for a SW nano. Fish wise will be VERY limiting so make a list and really thing about what fish you want to keep based on their territorial behavior and size.

Corals: limited to space for growth and polyp extension

Inverts: 1-2 "Turbo" snails for algae control, 1 lg of the large or 5 of the smaller species of _Nassarius_ snail to help keep the sandbed depth stirred up.

Test regularly after final stocking: Calcium, kH/Alk, Magnesium and phosphate

Water changes: Weekly at least. Use the better salts that have good Ca, Mg and alk, ie TropicMarin Pro, Korralin Zucht or Reef Crystals. As the coral grow and fill the empty gaps, you may have to daily dose w/2-part Ca-Alk (B-Ionic) if weekly water changes aren't enough to keep Ca and Alk in the appropriate range. Always test and add accordingly.

Supplementation: Polyp Lab Reef Roids for feeding corals. I prefer this brand as it readily saturates and goes into the water column w/o alot of mixing unlike Reef Frenzy and dried form of Cyclop-eze.

Any Q's please feel free to quest-away 

HTH


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy frig Wilson, thanks so much for the info! WOW!

Right now, I'm thinking of snails, hermit crab(s) and, further down the road, perhaps 1 or 2 fish, we'll see.

There's a list of fish recommended for nano sw tanks at http://www.nano-reef.com/fish/

I'll let you know which I'm interested in. 

Again, thank you for your guidance!

Tabatha

Edit: BTW, I'm rather terrified the more I read! But I'm going to take Ciddian's advice, just start with live rock and sand then watch and wait.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Fear can be a good thing as it will force one to ensure that a well though out (pros and cons) purchase/procedure is done . 

Working w/many starting out in SW of all sizes, the successful ones are the ones that take their time and "get to know" their particular system and plan the next step. My participation is just give suggestions, guidance and info for "X" as one's system will be different than anothers. The pain of having to take a step back and the exhillaration of moving forward is all part of the hobby . One just has to be prepared to take that step back should anything arise so that sting isn't a surprise...though things do happen that's out of our control and anticipation.

Having just LR/LS for the first bit isn't a bad idea. I can only advise that you keep the lights on for a minimal amount of time to minimize nuscience algae growth as there aren't any corals and macro algae to utilize the light energy.

We'll all go through the process with you .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wilson, I just have to say "Wow!" Thank you again for your posts!

What would you consider a minimum amount of time? 6 hours or less.

Thx!

- t.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hopefully the actinics and the 10,000K are on different switches. You can have the actinics for 6 hrs and 10,000K 2hrs max. The actinics will help encourage coralline algae growth. The 10,000K help to some degree but believe you me, nusciense algae grows MUCH faster than coralline. Once you notice smears of red, green and brown, it's a sign to cut back on the 10,000K photoperiod.

HTH


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, there are two switches so that's perfect!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I was surprised when I read that you can set up a simple sw reef in one day (rock, sand, coral & inverts.)! I thought you had to cycle the tank before adding coral or invertebrates...

RO water has been ordered, where do I get the salts? I looked at Big Al's online but they didn't have any of the brands you recommended.

Thanks,

Tabatha


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

wtac, and others, what are your picks for livesand? and where do you usually buy?

has anyone ever actually gone and bought coral, and then smashed it?


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

apparently so
there are crushed corals sold as sand bed lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's what I hear the procedure is of CaribSeas' various substrate "types". Smashed, grounded, tumbled, sorted/graded and packaged.

Don't worry about _having_ to use live sand. IMHO, the added cost isn't worth it. Beside, in time ~1-3months, depending on grain size and depth, it'll become live as it gets seeded by the liverock. Money saved can go towards one's other "vices"...LOL!

Substratewise, I prefer the CaribSea line. A mix of fine to superfine substrate like Aragamax Select is my personal preference as there are larger pieces to break up the overall smooth look that of an all Aragamax Sugar Sized oolitic substrate. Also, one has to keep in mind of the sand sifting fish/inverts that one would want to keep. Smaller species like Yasha's goby and it's pistol shrimp pair will have a difficult time sifting the Seafloor branded substrate aragonite.

As I and many have said...plan ahead .

HTH/JM2C


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Its an awesome hobby your going to love it and WTAC is a treasure trove of good advice .
AND i agree with him on the sand and food too !
I have that sand and food .
And is so right about lighting hours and algea growth .
I would trust everything he says as i know it to be true 


Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...thanks blossom!!! To be honest, I feel that my role here is to share my experiences in this hobby/industry for all of you and with crossed fingers, make a difference and awareness.

From the feedback here on GTAA, I'm on cloud nine and I send out my well wishes in all of your aquatic endeavours 

PABLO, HURRY UP AND GET ON MAKING MORE HOURS IN THE DAY!!!

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*BioCube Empty!*

Yesterday I removed the rest of the plants, cranked up the heater and added vinegar to run over night in the hopes that it would loosen the algae on the glass.

This morning I drained the BioCube, removed the substrate, scrubbed the glass and cleaned it as much as possible. I got a nice big mouth full of tank water sludge, mmmm... tastes like the lake! 

There's a grate on the bottom of the first chamber which has some substrate trapped in there. Is this going to be a big problem? I'm drying the tank out now, ready for next week.

I've been going through the book Ciddian got me, "The Nano-Reef Handbook" as well as Aquarium Pros, I'm so excited! I know it might be awhile before I can actually put anything in there that moves but I'm looking forward to the whole experience! 

_ Put on your seat belts kids, we're going for a ride!_


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Set-up has been delayed till next Tuesday which is perfect for me.

Wilson (http://www.wet-thumb.com/) is going to come in to hold my hand and give advice, THANK YOU!!!

To start, I'll stick with a variety of easy beginner polyps and maybe a mushroom or 2.

Would love to get a sexy shrimp if there are any around, if not, I'll stick with the banded shrimp. An electric blue hermit crab or dwarf blue leg hermit crab

Lastly, I was thinking of a clown goby and/or perhaps a firefish. and snails of course.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOOOHOOO ON WTAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But if this is your first tank you need to pay heed to my post on what can go WRONG .
be cautious when buying corals !!!!!!!!
Im going to join a club , and get some corals from underthesea and even see what wtac can do for me when im ready to start restocking my tanks !

If your interested ,when im possitive the spider outbreak is totally gone ,i can pass you some R,mushrooms (have lots babies ),a few cloves (my fav) and a clipping of my sun coral ,and a small peice of my orange/yellow carnation coral may be a month or so b4 i would know 4 sure but will take you a month to cycle.(free)
If you are looking at a reef i would hold off on sand sifting goby's , they make a big mess with sand lol
WTG and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!
D
P.S. INVEST IN A TAP ADAPTABLE PYTHON , THAT WAY NO NEED TO USE MOUTH YUCKKY


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

WOOHOO for Tabitha as she has to be brave enough to endure my presence and diatribes of my fishy experiences...LOL!

Blossom, I goofed in the Watts fitting as the larger diameter intake will do better on the Berlin skimmer...I'll take care of that for you.

Now to spend time of coming home early with my VERY understanding wife.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep i got the fittings when i baught the new sump , i also got a better pump .
It isnt a sump i like but it fits me and my bad habbit of breaking glass lol.
i have the berlin in the new sump and im debating ,a new cycle for the 90gl 
and putting everything in rubbermaid .
Im also debating how long can i handle the rubbermaid in the livingroom lol.
as i want to move the tank and all the trouble i had ,but i will have no live rock in for the cycle but im going to boil sand maybe put it back ,as i know the spiders are sneaky hiding in the sand .
Think tomorrow is rubbermaid time .
hubby and i went and helped our friend get their 65 gl started tonight or i would have done it tonight.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day! This weekend I managed to remove the bottom tray from the first chamber without breaking it! Don't ask, I don't know!

I found a great thread on www.nano-reef.com and would like to incorporate most if not all the mods which means I'll have to purchase a Mini-Jet 606 and a Hydor flow. I'll skip the automatic water changes, just can't afford it right now. I'll also have to find inexpensive LEDs or compacts for the second chamber for chaeto.

Wilson is bringing:


 Live rock ~12lb
 Hydrometer
 Calcium Chloride Flakes
 Magnesium Chloride Flakes
 Calcium Test (AP)
Hand-holding
I was able to get salt and aragonite from xbrandonx on a trade -- THANK YOU!!!

Need to remember to bring the camera.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I was able to get salt and aragonite from xbrandonx on a trade -- THANK YOU!!!


YAY! no problem...

Looking forward to picking those Ferts off of you in a bit too 

Love to see some set up pics.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Automatic Dosing Pump*

I was just looking at the automatic dosing pump here. A little steep for my budget!

As some of you know, I worked in a very busy (3,000+ clients) uptown animal hospital for 6+ years. I was thinking that I could probably use an IV drip line for top-offs. Could also probably get a second hand dosing pump for much less than $239.00+

Still debating, not convinced it's necessary for this application.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

There are many threads on BioCube 8 mods, it has great reviews and I'm so glad we were able to pick it up for $99.00 on the Big Al's Boxing Week Sale!!!

Here's a diagram of what it looks like inside so you know what I'm talking about re: chambers 1, 2 & 3. Chamber 1 is actually on the far right of the diagram. Where it indicates "permanent filter tray", I've managed to remove in one piece for better water flow. Don't worry Wilson, I'll be bringing it with me in case we need it. I have a little tool kit at work. Be forewarned, I'm removing the backing film on chamber 2 (middle) tonight.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ouch!*

Holy frig, no one really tells you HOW to scrape the black film off the back of the BioCube. I didn't have any razor blades, which really would have made it easier, but I did have X-acto knives. I had to break off a medium long piece (what a waste) and hold it on an slight angle to scrape off the backing. It takes effort, my fingers are killing me but I'm getting it done!










If you are planning on doing this mod, do it while the tank is EMPTY!!! There's no way I could've done it with water in the tank.

On the BioCube 8, cut the window 4.5" from either side of the tank and 4" from the bottom. Here's the final result:










My fingers are killing me! Oh, I said that already. Let me reiterate!

The first 6 months of her life was fresh water, she's now graduating to Saltwater! I think this tank is suited more to SW!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Houston, We Have Lift Off!*

She's up and running!!! I took tons of photos, Wilson was awesome (and did most of the work). Who knew it was so easy?! 

Will write journal after I get home from the gym.

THANKS WILSON!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes a journal is the greatest , write everything down .
even when you buy stuff .
Is your tank ready ?
i may go to ajax go train on saturday to grab some stuff from underthesea
(im hoping he can meet me there lol ) i could get some ready on a rock that was boiled ill try get a bit of everything lol
My daughters boyfriend is in a state lol cant get a drive lol
woohoo WTAC ............. 
After all the stuff i have been through with my tank i cant wait to sit back and watch someone fix it 4 me lol
Too bad i have to wait soo long to be sure the spiders are gone so far have only seen 1 on the main tank so far.
OH dont worrie anything leaving my tanks are going under the microscope lol


----------

